# Chainsaw and boiling gas



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, so I got that old Echo running pretty good now. It's a smaller saw but it'll cut anything I set the chain to. New problem.

I ran it out of gas cutting some wood for a BBQ a few minutes ago. When I refilled it I realized the gas I was pouring in was boiling. BOILING!? Talked to a logger friend by phone and he says it happens and he just lets it cool a minute and goes back to cutting. I'm thinking it's a bomb waiting to go off.

Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have seen this lots of times. Let it cool between filing. That is then you should sharpen the chain. If you smoke or have a fire going close it will be a bomb and you don't want to be around it then.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> I have seen this lots of times. Let it cool between filing. That is then you should sharpen the chain. If you smoke or have a fire going close it will be a bomb and you don't want to be around it then.


 Glad to hear it's normal. I've never seen gas boil before and I'm sure you can imagine all the nasty thoughts that popped into my head. Though a lot of trees would come down if she blew...lol


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a small saw that I worked very hard, cutting Christmas trees nonstop. Gas would boil. After a season of that, the Super EZ was shot.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Some those Super EZ were shot when they left the store .:sob:

I don't have the gas boiling problem no more i run out way before the saw nowadays . Use to dump gas in them an keep running ever run a 066 Sthil all day .


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I noticed the chain getting tight when it got hot the 2nd time so tomorrow I'll back it off a little and see where that leaves me. Anything anyone can add? IS there a reason the chain would get tight after I run it? Did I just put er on too tight?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A dry chain will tighten up. Is the oiler working?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

haypoint said:


> A dry chain will tighten up. Is the oiler working?


 That's it right there. As soon as I read your post I went out and checked the oiler, it was clogged up tight. Seems to be in working order now.

So how often should a saw need more oil? Every time I gas it up? I seem to remember topping them up once a day back when I used them more often.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> That's it right there. As soon as I read your post I went out and checked the oiler, it was clogged up tight. Seems to be in working order now.
> 
> So how often should a saw need more oil? Every time I gas it up? I seem to remember topping them up once a day back when I used them more often.


Oil with every fuel. A tight dry chain will ruin itself and the bar. Next time you pull the chain off, feel the edges of the bar. A dry tight chain will create wear on that area. Any blue areas show where it got too hot.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Once a day . Sorry i though you were running solid :smack I had my oiler wide open so had to watch it close . Most are set to run out at the same time . Just felling and gutting up we would use two to three gallon of gas a day .Always ran a premium grade real gas and a good oil mix .


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Oil with every fuel. A tight dry chain will ruin itself and the bar. Next time you pull the chain off, feel the edges of the bar. A dry tight chain will create wear on that area. Any blue areas show where it got too hot.


 Will do and thanks a lot. I'd have run that poor lil saw to death if you hadn't said something. Like an idiot I assumed it didn't need oil because it had oil...never looked to see if it was clogged.

All in all it's a good little saw. I'd hate to kill it... prematurely.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Some those Super EZ were shot when they left the store .:sob:
> 
> I don't have the gas boiling problem no more i run out way before the saw nowadays . Use to dump gas in them an keep running ever run a 066 Sthil all day .


I agree. Running that little saw all day, day break to nightfall, with the cooling fins against the pine needles on the ground and cutting everything on the very tip of the bar, working for 8 cents a tree. Christmas tree harvest. But that was nearly 30 years ago. Wake up with hands curved to fit the chainsaw, just like they were when I got in bed.

That fuel was boiling so hard, I had trouble filling the tank. Like filling a root beer float with rootbeer, just bubbles right out.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

Some of the older saws that have all metal fuel tanks will "boil" because of heat transfer. Newer saws with plastic tanks generally don't have that problem....heavy on the "generally"


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Never had boiling gas in my Jonsererds, if I did, I'd figure for some reason the saw was running too hot. A saw will run hot at too high an rpm, too lean a fuel mixture, a too dull blade, working in too much heat...and as already pointed out....not getting enough oil.

My saws have always been set to have a few ounces of oil in them when the gas runs out. I fill the oil everytime I refuel.


----------

